# Advice for a beginner



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

For a long time "Learn to sew" has been on my list of things to do. It seems like I've always known how to repair a ripped seam, put new patches, stripes or badges on, or put on a button - the normal kinds of things that a guy in the military needs to do, but I've always wanted to learn how to make stuff.

So a few weeks ago, I bought a sewing machine, and kept at it until I figured out how to thread the thing (pretty simple once you know what you're doing, but had me stumped for a couple days), and have successfully repaired a few pairs of pants, and a curtain that my son ripped down.

So now I want to make something. The thing is, I'm a single guy. I've looked at a few websites and magazines, and well.... it's all (understandably) geared toward women. What's a guy to do? Seriously. I want to make something reasonably useful, but having no experience at all, or anyone to guide me, that I have a reasonable chance at succeeding at.

I know almost nothing. I don't know what kind of fabric to use; all thread looks the same to me - aside from color; and I don't know the relative difficulties of things. 

Where should I start?

Thinking about my question, it might be helpful if y'all knew where I wanted to end up. Ideally, I would like to be able to make a shirt for myself that actually fits; Quilts would be cool; as would other useful items around the house.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

You already have a lot of the basics - shirts aren't hard. Find a pattern from Kwik Sew - the directions are very easy to follow and the fit results are, I find, more true to size. Head on down to a fabric chain store, browse through the patterns, read the back - it tells you all about type of fabric, yardage, etc.

Depending on the age of your son, you might be able to practice on making PJs for him.

Most important thing - a sewing machine that works, is adjusted right for tension, and has the right kind of needle (and sharp) for the fabric you are sewing with.

Look up "Sewing with Nancy" on PBS. You may be able to view back episodes to gain technique. Always Great, Always Free Quilting Tutorials has some great beginner's how-tos, including sewing machine basic maintenance. 

Have fun!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go to your local sewing store and ask when classes are. Most stores have a beginning sewer class, or will create one for you. As Chixarecute wrote, PJs are a good beginner project, as are curtains. If you want to start on your own, a simple curtain for the bathroom might be a good place to start. No matching points.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I've been at stores where guys were buying fabric to make their own camping equipment/clothing with that special fabric (tyvek?) or were making a sail for their boat, or were making insulated bicycle shorts.

ALL the women in the store were HAPPY to help them. There are lots of online tutorials now.Check Youtube.Good luck.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't know that I can be much help, but I do want to say how much I admire your interest. Possibly ask at your local fabric store if they know of someone who gives private lessons. A friend's mother has made a living sewing for people, dance clubs, etc. Recently, she started giving private sewing lessons on Saturdays. Maybe you could find someone like this. I wish you success with your endeavors, and please share pictures of your projects.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't know where you're at, but check you local senior center. They may have classes that you can attend, or perhaps they know of someone who would be willing to give you lessons. 

I think it's great that you want to learn to sew. 

I wish my son would show an interest instead of sending me his wish list every couple of months. GRRR!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Forgot to mention when sewing - don't push the fabric past the needle. Let the machine's feed dogs do their work. 

If you push, you will bend the needle, and possibly throw off the machine timing.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Chixarecute said:


> Forgot to mention when sewing - don't push the fabric past the needle. Let the machine's feed dogs do their work.
> 
> If you push, you will bend the needle, and possibly throw off the machine timing.


I broke two needles figuring that out


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Two of the simplest things to start on are pillows and blankets. And you can get guy material to make them out of!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

There are bunches of sewing forums online, but here are two that I find most helpful to me. 

Sewing Discussion at Stitcher's Guild Sewing Forum - Index

Sewing - Sewing Message Board & Sewing discussions at PatternReview.com


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Since we're mentioning sewing forums, here's one that has a big variety of subjects:
Main

Joe


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

My advice for fabric and thread both is all cotton. (Polyester is really pushed, but I think it cheeses out all around.) A good thread is very important - using old thread is the road to ruin. Same with needles. Pre-wash fabric. Heavy pillow cases with buttoned backs are always useful, so are bags of all sorts. Booties are another thing, especially for camping. Chixarecute had best idea before you tackle a shirt - flannel pajama tops do extra duty in my wardrobe; a "must have" layer under my barn coat. Quilting and camping supply stores are a better source for material than "fashion" or craft stores. Look to the sticky above for suppliers. Horse riding gear is another thing when you're ready for specialty fabrics. Snaps and grommets are nice hardware elements.

Here's my favorite Mettler thread: Mettler Thread - Silk Finish Cotton Thread The long fiber Egyptian cotten won't fray and lint-up in the machine.

Keep the feed dog area well dusted and cover the machine - dust and lint are the enemies.

Singer published great old books that teach sewing methods and how to use a machine properly. I like the ones from the 50's. Upholstery has traditionally been a man's craft, slip covers are a boon. Making things by machine is what I think of as "sewing".


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I've got a plan now. Going on vacation next week, but when I get back, I'll be visiting the fabric store.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

This is a good company for getting fabric & notions for making outdoorsy things. I have bought things from them to make horse-y stuff & backpacks for the dogs.

I like the Green Pepper patterns they sell. You will find some practical things to make & they sew up well.

http://www.seattlefabrics.com/


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for all who posted. I want to make a hooded sweatshirt. I went and got all the material today and am voing to give it a shot. I have made curtains and blankets before.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Other idea is also visit your local library. Most have a sewing/quilting section. Ask the Ladies behind the desk if there is a sewing/quilting group that meets. I live in a little village and our library has such a group once a week. I had suggested it about 2 yrs. ago and it's a big hit all year around. Looking at or Posting something on the local bulletin board is a good place to look too. Now JoAnn's Fabrics had a bunch of beginner geared books and pattern that could be used as a jump off point. 

here is a quick search that I did 

Complete Photo Guide To SewingÂ : how to sewing booksÂ : sewing & quilting booksÂ : sewing & quiltÂ : Â Shop | Joann.com
http://www.joann.com/simple-sewing-/prd60241/
Wiley Publishers-Sewing For Dummies 3rd EditionÂ : sewing & quilting booksÂ : sewing & quiltÂ : Â Shop | Joann.com

If you find a book on line that might interest you, be sure to write it down. When the next time you go to library... they may have it & if not they can inter library loan it for ya. I have a small notebook that I keep all the titles, author & isbn in just for that reason. Sure works for me as I can check out the book without having shell out the cash and I can make copy a pattern that I might want. 

Hope this might be helpful. Welcome to the sewing circle, we're glad to have ya!

RHTricia


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You might be able to get DVD's about sewing at your library. If you take lessons at the local fabric shop or adult learning program at your local college, I bet you will get lots of help!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I just noticed you live in VA. Wondering where you are in case you are close enough that I and my sewing friends might be able to offer you help and friendship. I'm rather behind on this as I was without power for 10 days and then again over this past weekend.Better late than never!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

PonderosaQ said:


> I just noticed you live in VA. Wondering where you are in case you are close enough that I and my sewing friends might be able to offer you help and friendship. I'm rather behind on this as I was without power for 10 days and then again over this past weekend.Better late than never!


I live in far northern Virginia - Winchester area


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Shame I am a good 2 1/2 -3 hrs from you. Maybe someone else closer will respond. Enjoy learning to sew it's fun and very fulfilling when you see a piece or pieces of fabric turn into something and you did it.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

no advice...you have halready seen anything I would add. main thing is Dang Man! Good for you! I think it is great that you are doing this. best of luck to ya and do not forget to potst some of your completed projects. I think everyone should know how to sew. It is a good thing!


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

For men and boys patterns, check out:

The Rainshed Inc.

Click on *Patterns* and then use the menu on top of the page to view the different pattern lines.

Unless you're interested, Elizabeth Lee designs are for nursing mothers clothing. Don't skip the Daisy Kingdom page: there are several patterns for men and boys rain gear and parkas.

Green Pepper, Jalie and Storm Mountain have patterns for everything from socks to boxers to gloves and winter gear. All are priced right.

Then go to Seattle Fabrics for your outdoor wear fabrics. 

Check your local library for books on sewing with polar fleece. Fleece is very forgiving, easy to edge, and there are very easy patterns to get you started.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Its a shame you live so far away from us NoClue, as PonderosaQ has been teaching me and I've been doing all right! Sheets, curtains, shower curtains, pillow cases, wash cloths are all good places to start, but PJs aren't that hard either. I just made two pair of shorts and they weren't that hard at all. Its just a matter of getting behind that petal and practicing!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad to hear you say that EmilyRayne..now that the shorts are done. Quilting , yes of course you can learn how. I'll have to see if I have directions for a beginner project. My first one was a pillow.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I bought two patterns, one for pajama pants and another for shorts. I haven't been to the fabric store yet, as I got side-tracked on another endeavor, but I'm looking forward to having something to photograph


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats NoClue! Cant wait to hear your updates.


----------

